# First Lawn Tractor Craftsman LT4000



## fire1hawk (Apr 22, 2012)

I just purchased this Craftsman LT4000 Lawn Tractor. It was $400 has all wheel steering, 40in deck, electric start and a 12.5hp OHV engine (Tecumseh). Runs beautifully and the oil was crystal clear. There is no rust on the frame. Original seat in nearly perfect. Was always garage kept. The deck was in very good condition with only a few rust spots that I cleaned up and treated with some Corroseal and repainted. 




























I a very much a newbie but learn real fast. Looking to get a drag behind thatcher and an aerator to help with the lawn. Have huge dogs so this will help keep my lawn healthy. 
Anything I should know about these tractors. Don't really know what year it was produced. Any help would be great. Thanks from Long Island.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice looking tractor you did good for $400..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Defintely built by AYP and is an older model - they built craftsmans, dynamarks, noma, ect - newer tractors are MTD built. Looks in good shape. 

Years ago i found a MTD with 4 wheel steering , mine was free because it was in pretty sad shape, but it runs - the steering is so weird to get used to tho.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I thought Murray built the all wheel steer tractors?

Does the Sears number start with-
502, 536, 917 or ?? (Murray, MTD, AYP....)


----------



## fire1hawk (Apr 22, 2012)

536.255861 is the Model NO.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

536 is MTD built.
Engine is Tec OHV125-203015A

You can download the Owners manual here- (It's quite good)

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/owner_manuals

Tec engine service manual... Google 
695244a.pdf

to find a download.


----------

